# Thoughts?



## glock26USMC (Aug 22, 2015)

2014 Harley Davidson Touring..... real close to taking the plunge! 


View attachment 2758


----------



## havasu (Aug 22, 2015)

Nope. I wouldn't even consider a 3 wheeler unless I was a paraplegic, or 90 years old.


----------



## glock26USMC (Aug 22, 2015)

Well in order for me to get my wife on it, this is what it will be


----------



## havasu (Aug 22, 2015)

Exactly, that is why I like the 2 wheelers!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 22, 2015)

My first thought was ...why? But, if that's what you want, buy it. Who give a flip what anyone else thinks. If it doesn't work out, sell it. Life's to short , enjoy it while you can. Last thing you want to do is get to the end of the ride and have a bunch of woulda, shoulda, coulda's. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 22, 2015)

And remember, if your scrapping the pegs on that ride, bad things are fixin to happen. &#128563;


----------



## havasu (Aug 22, 2015)

I guess splitting traffic is pretty much out of the question with that?


----------



## Rusty (Aug 22, 2015)

So many people have died around here the last few months on motorcycles, I would never own one again.


----------



## glock26USMC (Aug 23, 2015)

I could go to the other end of the spectrum,  and get this and save 14KView attachment 2764


----------



## havasu (Aug 23, 2015)

glock26USMC said:


> I could go to the other end of the spectrum,  and get this and save 14KView attachment 2764



That is the reason that most coroner's vans and ambulances have spatulas in their tool bags. It's easier to pick up your body parts!

I've had crotch rockets. They just tempt the rider to go faster and faster. A Harley looks and sounds cool...the slower the better.


----------



## glock26USMC (Aug 23, 2015)

havasu said:


> That is the reason that most coroner's vans and ambulances have spatulas in their tool bags. It's easier to pick up your body parts!
> 
> I've had crotch rockets. They just tempt the rider to go faster and faster. A Harley looks and sounds cool...the slower the better.


I have a need for speed though


----------



## Rusty (Aug 23, 2015)

Here you go. 

View attachment 11921887_1053930831285170_2623813474454429933_n.jpg


----------

